# DADX2 New Journey



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So all is done, the divorce should be final on 11/29. SBX will still see my kids as schedules permits and us staying friends and hanging out will time will tell as I am told. So with that I am starting this thread to journey my beginnings as they arise. I started talking to a few people on a dating website get the dust off etc.. So far so good. Definatley not rushing into anything or have a timeline to go by. Its a nice distraction to talk to someone who cares and have friendly conversations with. You never know may turn into something one day. As far as the boys go, I actually sat them down been teenagers as they saw me online the other night. I told them im just talking to people, and let them know that I will never let someone come into there lives till I know for certain it is a good situation. They have been through to much loosing 2 step parents in one month that I am anot about to rock there boat. It was funny my older son took down a poster my sbx gave him, I asked him why " because it is what it is" plus it ripped. I also after much though disabled my facebook for a while. I need a break from social media, her postings of happy life and frankly I dont want people to bug me for a while. I need to fly solo, if family and friends want to talk and say hi they will call.


----------



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So I have went on 2 dates since my last post. The first date was rough mentally alot of guilt. But I had fun. The second date will it was a drinking date and we just had some fun. Nothing going to go anywhere with either of these becuase there is just nothing there after meeting them. But it was nice to get out there and date, this is going to be fun and im sure I will have more stories to tell as times goes on. The boys both told me they want me to to date and look forward to it. Being teenagers they are a little in tune with reality. Of course I will protect them and have there best interest at heart. But I think it is funny they themselves want me to move on as well. I did tell them that I am taking things slow and i dont intend a mother figure to me implemneted in theire lives for a while if ever. They have a mother they have a X step mother who wishes to be around as she feels comfortable for the boys ( still waiting to see how long that will last). But I did tell them as to protect them if things do get serious with someone over time it will be handled with care for all parties. We are not going through this again.


----------



## Clawed (May 21, 2013)

Well, I just replied to your other thread, but I am glad to hear that you are doing okay - all things considered. Your D sounds like it all happened VERY quickly, so unless you saw this coming for a long time, you may still face some emotionally difficult days. I say, get out there, make some new friends and enjoy youself for a while - and not be concerned with getting into a new relationship. You need time to fully heal, and if you had co-dependancy issues before, you definitely need to work on yourself first. I know you said you had plans to seek professional help (or that you were already, but it was too late) - well, I would actually still consider that possibility if you have not already - for your own healing.

Take time to discover some new hobbies. I highly recommend you join a couple of groups on Meetup.com that sound interesting. Try something new! Go out of your comfort zone! It's actually very fun and freeing, I speak from experience. Good luck on your new journey, my friend ~


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

DADX2 said:


> So I have went on 2 dates since my last post. The first date was rough mentally alot of guilt. But I had fun.


Curious - guilt about what?


----------



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> Curious - guilt about what?


Just going on a frist date after my divorce but it passed.


----------

